# Battery Life , How's yours



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I Unplugged at 7:45 and it's about 11:45 now. 4 hours in my book. the Battery stats say 3H 11 Minutes on Battery. i guess it can't do it's own math.

I'm at 30% right now. would say moderate use. Trying to get a screen cap of useage, Drocrap2 doesn't work. Need to find another one.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

It is now 11:45 and i'm now at 20%


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

As long as i turn off my 4g i get up to 15 hours with moderate use... however i only get about 8 hours with 4g turned on using it the same


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

My battery life has been a real disappointment so far and I if I return my Bionic this will be the reason.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

well, minutes after my Bionic told me it was at 20% it then flagged me at 15% telling me to put on a charger. This is the first cycle of the stock battery. i will charge it, then fully charge the Extended battery.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Im pretty pleased with my stock battery. And totally impressed with the extended battery. I don't know how much it really matters anymore but for these first few cycles I've been completely draining them then fully recharging before taking off charge. Its every biy as good as my Droid X ever was.


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

So far it has been worse then my Charge. I did actually get just over a day on my last battery cycle on the Bionic so it does seem to be getting better.


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

I came from a tbolt so christ this bionic is great

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

I find the extended battery simply amazing.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm at 5:45 on extended battery and i'm down to 50%..


----------



## varelse (Sep 1, 2011)

Yesterday, I Unplugged at 5am, and it ran all the way to 8pm with 30% stock battery left. Moderate - heavy usage. I'd say thats pretty damn good compared to my charge(dead around the 12 hour mark) and tbolt (dead around the 8 hour mark with extended battery).


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

7:57 on battery and i'm not at less than 30%


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm getting Droid X type battery life. Simply phenomenal. I took it off the charger at 10pm last night, used it until it read 90% and went to bed. Woke up at 6:40 and it still read 90%. At 3pm, after moderate use of web surfing and responding to emails, I still at 60%. Charged it up to 100% and took it off the charger at 5pm. It's now 7:30pm and I have 90%. I spend about 1.5 hours mowing the lawn and listening to Pandora.

I'm rooted, de-bloated, running the standard battery but only running 3G. No 4G where I am. I just came from a Droid Charge which was all over the place in terms of battery life. Sometimes I'd get a day and a half, sometimes I'd be dead in 6 hours.


----------



## jamezr (Sep 10, 2011)

Took mine off the charger this morning at 5 am and now it is 830 pm and it still shows 40% left! This is through normal use for me. Probably 10 mins of calls, 2 hours of listening to music, 50 texts and 25 emails, and about an hour of playing WSOP. Your mileage may vary......
So loving the battery so far!


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

"dangerous said:


> I Unplugged at 7:45 and it's about 11:45 now. 4 hours in my book. the Battery stats say 3H 11 Minutes on Battery. i guess it can't do it's own math.
> 
> I'm at 30% right now. would say moderate use. Trying to get a screen cap of useage, Drocrap2 doesn't work. Need to find another one.


Try AnroSS, it's free and a great app. 

Sent from my Droid X² using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

jamezr said:


> Took mine off the charger this morning at 5 am and now it is 830 pm and it still shows 40% left! This is through normal use for me. Probably 10 mins of calls, 2 hours of listening to music, 50 texts and 25 emails, and about an hour of playing WSOP. Your mileage may vary......
> So loving the battery so far!


i'm assuming you don't have 4g. lol


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

dangerous said:


> 7:57 on battery and i'm not at less than 30%


I think i would say your usage is heavy, either that or your battery even though saying 100% isn't quite there. I am on 4g most of the day and the following is a good snapshot of my usage. http://db.tt/ss2KGu8

Edit: I should add that i have most of the bloatware frozen. On a side note i have noticed that 4g sleeps when the screen is off and lets 3g take over.


----------



## Gert_B_Frobe (Sep 12, 2011)

If you are not rooted, beware of this little landmine as cited on the official Motorola forums. Social Location app may be a major drain on the batt, even if you think it's turned off.

https://supportforums.motorola.com/thread/57606


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm dead in 4 hours









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

my usage today

View attachment 2467


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

and it adds up to 101%


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

View attachment 2479


Did I mention how much I love the extended battery?


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome battery life after running tbh app


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

mikeadamz said:


> View attachment 3693
> 
> 
> Did I mention how much I love the extended battery?


But you were never using your phone. Display was off all the time.


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

dangerous said:


> But you were never using your phone. Display was off all the time.


I might not have been texting like a teenaged girl, but I definitely use my phone. With the same usage my Thunderbolt would've been long dead after 10 hours.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

my Phone with Extended Battery Died at 6pm. off charge for a out 10.5 hrs. (i was 7am but i plugged it in for a short time to get files. ). it took 4.5 hrs to fully charge... a long time thats for sure.

My next test is to see the life with 4GLTE OFF. 10.5 hrs is tops with MEDIUM use (some may say it's heavy useage.. not me.


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

This might be worth a read - http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/1...splay-on-your-droid-bionic-droid3-or-droidx2/


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got seven hours of heavy usage on regular battery. Going get the extended battery today. I will say I've received better battery life with this phone than my TB


----------

